# What are some good snacks?



## tmar89 (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm trying to carve out a better diet by isolating out the insoluable fibers and adding more soluable fibers in my diet. I realized that as good as I thought my diet was, it wasn't good for my IBS. So I was wondering what people eat as between-meal snacks? I used to have a yogurt in the mid morning and either canned oranges or pears in the afternoon and I recently realized that the canned fruit is super high in fructose and that the yogurt also wasn't the best thing to eat either. Anyone with some suggestions?


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

you should check out www....com Heather has a great breakdown of soluble vs. insoluble fiber...it's really very amazing.For myself..I eat applesauce, pretzels, rice cakes, arrowroot cookies, bananas(I can only handle 1/2 at one sitting tho') and I have been really trying to follow Heather's diet..her two books are amazing. If you find any other snacking ideas...be sure to post them!


----------

